# 54 new CBJ's



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

And the wife was one of them.

We held a CBJ class at Small Country Campground in May.  I forgot to show the pics so here they are now.

Special thanks to Pigs on the Run BBQ team (John Atkins and Mark Harris) who did the cooking and Linda and Jerry Mullane for the teaching.  Also, thanks to all of the folks who showed up to help out.  I couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 28, 2009)

Bill, given all of the controversy about judging recently...how is the class actually taught?  Do the specifically cover personal bias and things like that?  Is there a strict set of rules they teach by or are some things left to interpretation?  What percentage of the class do you think took it to eat free bbq and what % of the class took it to ensure quality judging for future comps?


----------



## WildFireEric (Jun 29, 2009)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Bill, given all of the controversy about judging recently...how is the class actually taught?  Do the specifically cover personal bias and things like that?  Is there a strict set of rules they teach by or are some things left to interpretation?  What percentage of the class do you think took it to eat free bbq and what % of the class took it to ensure quality judging for future comps?



I was there. I don't recall them discussing bias against John's cooking   He got a lot of 5's and 6's.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 2, 2009)

How many of the 54 have ever competed in competition bbq and understand what it's all about?  Linda and Jerry did the class I took a few years back and they do a nice job.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 5, 2009)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Bill, given all of the controversy about judging recently...how is the class actually taught?  Do the specifically cover personal bias and things like that?  Is there a strict set of rules they teach by or are some things left to interpretation?  What percentage of the class do you think took it to eat free bbq and what % of the class took it to ensure quality judging for future comps?



Several of the folks who took the class were new to competiton and wanted to learn more about what the judges were looking for.  The rest were there to become judges.  There was no mention on personal bias.  Its kinda funny because the boxes all looked like crap which is the way the wanted them done.  They had these pictures of boxes and we had to build ours to match them.  There was only minor taste differences but yet the scores were all over the map.  I probably learned more about the individual scores and how they differed.   It was very subjective.


----------

